# Do you lose a surge if you tinker with your availabilities (X, Eats, Pet, Pool) once you have it?



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You do not.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You do not.


Thanks. I'm about to go full Karen on Uber, then.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Thanks. I'm about to go full Karen on Uber, then.


I dont know about eats, but can switch between x,xl, & comfort and not lose it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I dont know about eats, but can switch between x,xl, & comfort and not lose it.


Well, I had gotten to a $10 surge epicenter then waited 20+ minutes before getting a request that I wouldn't have taken otherwise and i want my $10


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know if you went from select down to X , you did lose the surge because select surges at a different rate than x. However, if the platforms surge at the same amount, you don't lose it.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Does anyone know?


@NauticalWheeler "Pets" are wonderful. &#128515;


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried this last Saturday, downtown Salt Lake was surging at an extra $5 per trip, so I turned on UberX got the $5 sticky, and turned off UberX, the sticky $5 was there but I DID NOT get it on my next UberEats trip.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> @NauticalWheeler "Pets" are wonderful. &#128515;


I barely let my own pets ride in my car!


----------



## Krunch (Sep 15, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I tried this last Saturday, downtown Salt Lake was surging at an extra $5 per trip, so I turned on UberX got the $5 sticky, and turned off UberX, the sticky $5 was there but I DID NOT get it on my next UberEats trip.


Turn on Uber Eats then turn on Pets or Connect THEN switch off UberX - you will always keep the surge.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Krunch said:


> Turn on Uber Eats then turn on Pets or Connect THEN switch off UberX - you will always keep the surge.


I don't have Pets or Connect available &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Krunch (Sep 15, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I don't have Pets or Connect available &#128546;&#128546;


You should call support and ask if it's available in your area. Have you checked through your app at Account/ Work Hub?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I tried this last Saturday, downtown Salt Lake was surging at an extra $5 per trip, so I turned on UberX got the $5 sticky, and turned off UberX, the sticky $5 was there but I DID NOT get it on my next UberEats trip.


This. You'll keep that sticky surge, without it applying to any eats trips, until you turn x back on and take an x ride.


----------



## Krunch (Sep 15, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> This. You'll keep that sticky surge, without it applying to any eats trips, until you turn x back on and take an x ride.


Please note the surge, keep in mind this is on Uber Eats, I was able to collect the surge because I also had on Connect &#128077;


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I barely let my own pets ride in my car!


&#129300; 
...I think you know what I actually mean. 
I'm similar in that- I hardly allow my dog in my car. He's too furry.


----------



## Krunch (Sep 15, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> &#129300;
> ...I think you know what I actually mean.
> I'm similar in that- I hardly allow my dog in my car. He's too furry.


I've been using Uber Pet as a means of collecting surges for Eats for some time now, I can safely say the chances of getting a Pet ride is slim to none.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Krunch said:


> I've been using Uber Pet as a means of collecting surges for Eats for some time now, I can safely say the chances of getting a Pet ride is slim to none.


Indeed. I have had, to date, precisely ONE.
Funny thing was- I don't think the girl HAD a pet with her. She immediately hopped in, right behind me (usually a pet peeve, no pun intended- but this was a short one w/ a $5.50 sticky attached, AND I was genuinely curious to know what "Pet" pays ME). So anyway, she spent the whole '4min. East' explaining just how tiny this "new dog" of hers was. On drop off, she was OUT the door & outta sight almost instantly. 
She did mention having a "Promo for Pet, and since she had her dog with her, she might as well order the appropriate ride." &#128530;&#128517;
All said, that was an inflated minimum fare on a Tuesday. And for the record- "Pet" itself paid more than the [shamefully low] DFW minimum $2.85 (by adding $3.75). Easy $11-12 run. &#129335;&#127995;
Haven't had one since. HAVE "salvaged surges" &#128513;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Krunch said:


> You should call support and ask if it's available in your area. Have you checked through your app at Account/ Work Hub?


WHY ON EARTH would anyone ever do that? We do not have either in my market but as I understand it neither pays more, you just get more mess.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> WHY ON EARTH would anyone ever do that? We do not have either in my market but as I understand it neither pays more, you just get more mess.


Of note, yes there is a slight stipend added to the trip (not at all the point _for me_). One can turn it on/off at any time (much like one could toggle Select on/off at _specific_ times, when deemed necessary). The original topic of this thread was for exactly that, at least originally and from the perspective on which I commented; I cannot speak for others, of course.

Again- I've had one, and she had no actual pet. That was before I'd even realized it was available. 
Think of how _toggling availability_ can impact one's circumstances and can be _utilized as a tool_ rather than a genuine desire to transport pets + pax.

Now, if my point was already seen and the "why would you do that?" was directed more towards those who seem to genuinely want to transport them- I get ya. Believe me. &#128517;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Some shady hood rat stuff going on in this thread. Shhhh! &#128514;


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

I noticed in recent update if i have destination mode on with a surge and then just turn dest off, not go offline it automatically puts me offline to lose the surge.


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Once I’ve got a ride , start driving to pax , on half way to pick up I try to check the pax rating, and realize it was Uber Pets. I always keep turned off Uber pets but somehow pets keeps turning on ..


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Krunch said:


> This is WHY ON EARTH would anyone ever do that, if you have it available in your market then use it, chances are slim that anyone would actually use the Uber Pet, it serves as one purpose to me and that's the ability to use Pet as a means to collect surges for just having it ticked On so as to collect for Uber Eats...


I think he means why would anyone post something like this on a public message board visible for anyone to see.

Are you catching my drift dude?


----------

